# "Monster Maul" from the late 70's



## coHoser (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody else still have one of these?  I bought it from a Mother Earth News ad in the back way back then... Still my favorite tool of destruction when dealing with knots or other non-splitable pieces of wood. I did like the catchy ad: "No gimicks, just simple physics"...

I always just cut my wood into rounds, and split as needed during the Winter - good reason to get outside and get a bit of exercise, not to metion the mental health value of beating on a stack of wood!


----------



## sgcsalsero (Sep 23, 2008)

12 lbers are sold at local Ace hardware, the thing I don't like about them is that the handle is way short.  I am very happy with 8lb maul with long hickory handle, splits most anything.  Something that gets nasty gets a quick cut er two from saw to help it along, or I just outright cut the round in half, anything 12" or less doesn't stand a blimmin' chance.


----------



## Burn-1 (Sep 23, 2008)

I saw a 12 pounder at Tractor Supply yesterday. It did have a much shorter handle than the other mauls.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 23, 2008)

I bought one in 87 when I started the Biz. Still going strong after who knows how many cord. Had to weld the handle once .
A quick note to anyone looking to buy one. DO NOT use one of these to pound wedges. My dad used mine topound wedges and this is what caused the handle to break. Best maul I have ever owned.


----------



## snj2k2se (Sep 23, 2008)

I have one of those. Dad bought it when we used heat with wood in the 80's.
I have it now, splits all of the big pieces the Ryobi can't. Or when I want some exercise.

Does a number on your shoulders after awhile though.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had one back in the 90's and it just got to my shoulders and back after about 10 swings. I sold it at a yard sale for $5. I bought a lighter one when I cant use my splitter.

Shipper


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ha! I don't have any idea whatever happened to the handle of mine, HOWEVER, I still have the head and use it as a splittin' wedge.... I've beat on it with a sledge hammer for years!

I call it "THE BLASTER"

It's the same orange as in your pic 

When my other wedges get hung up, buried, whatever, I bring out "the blaster" and it never fails to open 'er up!


----------



## jbroich (Sep 26, 2008)

I love it. 
And I'd love to challenge somebody with a big gas splitter to a contest to see who can split a big pile of wood faster. This thing explodes the wood in one or two swings. 
In fact, that's the only drawback: not good to have friends and family nearby (as in, within 15 feet!) when using it because the split can really go flying.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 26, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> I love it.
> And I'd love to challenge somebody with a big gas splitter to a contest to see who can split a big pile of wood faster. This thing explodes the wood in one or two swings.
> In fact, that's the only drawback: not good to have friends and family nearby (as in, within 15 feet!) when using it because the split can really go flying.


I will take you up on your challenge. We will each have 2 people feeding us wood and the first person that goes through 100 pieces wins. Now if you have a heart attack or worse, we will have to have a doctor at hand. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## jbroich (Sep 27, 2008)

Great. Bring a giant pile of red oak to my place so we can get started! ; )


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 27, 2008)

I have one and I will take that challenge I bought a fiskars just to see what it was all about but I dont use it I would much rather have the monster maul, It is good to see from the pick that yours has the same slight bend that mine has. It's also from the 70's.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 27, 2008)

It looks like we have a contest going here then, since you both live either in my state or near it I should get the newspaper and TV people to cover this? Kinda like John Henry of back in the day? You think we should have a scale to weigh the mauls like in a prize fight? Don't want anyone to be overweight. :lol: 

Shipper


----------



## JustWood (Sep 27, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> Great. Bring a giant pile of red oak to my place so we can get started! ; )



I'll join in too on this challenge.
Unless this splitter has a 4 way and less than 10 second cycle times I know I can blow it out of the water on 100 pieces.


----------



## jbroich (Sep 27, 2008)

Other factors include the "getting the $*?#+$! head stuck in the round" (GtFHSitR) factor. With this big, blunt beast the round explodes; you never experience the GtFHSitR.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 27, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> Other factors include the "getting the $*?#+$! head stuck in the round" (GtFHSitR) factor. With this big, blunt beast the round explodes; you never experience the GtFHSitR.



This particular quote gives me great satisfaction in that I have, for many, many, years, had ONLY the head of this beastly maul. I use it as a wedge, starting with a smaller wedge, then place "BLASTER" in there and pound it with a sledge hammer!

WARNING: if using said "BLASTER" as a splitting wedge, DO NOT have legs, feet, pets, small children, or loved ones standing on either side of the round being split!


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 27, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> Other factors include the "getting the $*?#+$! head stuck in the round" (GtFHSitR) factor. With this big, blunt beast the round explodes; you never experience the GtFHSitR.


You must own a different model than the one I had. I tried to split cotton wood and elm and all I got was sore arms and back.

Shipper


----------



## jeff6443 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have the same one  Thata all I use Its bent also


----------



## JustWood (Sep 27, 2008)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> Other factors include the "getting the $*?#+$! head stuck in the round" (GtFHSitR) factor. With this big, blunt beast the round explodes; you never experience the GtFHSitR.




"And on the 8th day god made Monster Maul"      AMEN


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 27, 2008)

co Hose... I do love the beautiful color of the handle... seems much sweat and effort turn handle so beautiful a color and also warp the handle...I think maybe hickory wood handle or ash wood with a stain Never seen a 2 stage lathed maul handle. ( probably hand carved),....Plus how does one secure a replacement handle with no access on bottom of splitting wedge?...I think I would like to own one , but think how to maintain this tool for life....


----------



## coHoser (Sep 27, 2008)

OP here - I have, in 30 years of owning that orange bad boy (how can it really be that long? but I digress...) NEVER EVER had it stuck in a round. It may bounce off, but as the ad said in 1978 - "no gimmicks, just simple physics" - lots of weight, a triangular shape and velocity... what more do you need?

I'm kind of strange I guess, but I really enjoy smacking a few good rounds after sitting on my butt all day pushing electrons around - writing software. It's a good thing to do something REAL, after a day of that.

I think it's amusing how many of us are still using these tools after all these years.

Mark


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 27, 2008)

JoeyJ said:
			
		

> co Hose... I do love the beautiful color of the handle... seems much sweat and effort turn handle so beautiful a color and also warp the handle...I think maybe hickory wood handle or ash wood with a stain Never seen a 2 stage lathed maul handle. ( probably hand carved),....Plus how does one secure a replacement handle with no access on bottom of splitting wedge?...I think I would like to own one , but think how to maintain this tool for life....



JoeyJ, if I'm readin' you right, you're thinkin that handle is wood..... It ain't. It's steel welded to the splittin' head.


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I am so silly sometime,,,thank you for your correction...ansehnlich1, san


----------



## Mmaul (Sep 29, 2008)

On the eighth day god created the Monster Maul. That is a classic line, I love it. Using the monster maul to split elm I ahve done it it take a sledge and wedge to split it in two then use the Monster to split the rest trust me this works two years ago I split elm all summer long. This is the best technique I came up with.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 29, 2008)

This was the splitting implement of choice back in the mid to late 80s when we were heating the farmhouse.  Get all of us boys together and spilt the entire pile in one day.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 30, 2008)

We used to have one, but I'm not sure where it went. Having fond memories of it, I went to TSC and bought the twelve pounder they had. It doesn't seem to work nearly as well as the Monster Maul did. Could be simple physics, or the fact that I'm 25 years older. So I went back to TSC to tell them it didn't work right and they made me a deal on a Huskee.


----------



## woodgoon (Apr 23, 2009)

Just to add to this old thread...

The "Monster Maul" was made by (Leonard) Sotz Mfg. in Columbia Station, Ohio. I think it weighed in at around 18 pounds; if I can dig mine out of the shed I will weigh it sometime.

The company is no longer in business.

They also made a "ladies maul" (a bit smaller and lighter), a log-lifting device (to hold end of the log off of the ground while sawing) and kits to turn steel drums into woodstoves. 

The drum kit would permit you to put a tight-fitting loading door and pipe collar onto a steel drum. IIRC, there was a 30 gal. drum version and a 55 gal. drum version. If you really wanted to have a fine stove, you would configure it with two drums - fire in the bottom drum,  top drum acted as smoke chamber/heat exchanger.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 23, 2009)

The guy we're getting all our red oak from right now uses one of these.  It's mean!


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 23, 2009)

JBinOH said:
			
		

> I love it.
> And I'd love to challenge somebody with a big gas splitter to a contest to see who can split a big pile of wood faster. This thing explodes the wood in one or two swings.
> In fact, that's the only drawback: not good to have friends and family nearby (as in, within 15 feet!) when using it because the split can really go flying.




My moneys' on the monster maul.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife likes to get her Grandfather's monster out every once in a while.  The next time I'm sitting in an Adirondack chair drinking a beer watching her, I'll take a picture of the bruise she gets from the curve of her neck all the way over her shoulder when she can't hold it up any more yet doesn't want to put it down without swinging.  While I agree with the productivity on the first 100 pieces especially if you have someone lining them up and removing the splits, there are only so many swings of that maul in me in a day.


----------



## Turner-n-Burner (Apr 23, 2009)

NAMELESSLEE said:
			
		

> JBinOH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww...   I was kinda looking forward to somebody taking on my splitter.  Even if it's only 100 pieces....










 



Seriously, I've got the utmost respect for you guys that can spit all your wood by hand, I just can't do it consistently enough to rely on it to get the job done fast.  To many knots, crotches, and 24"+ monsters...

If somebody local wants to try out a monster maul, I've got one I'd let go.....  for say 100 splits?


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 23, 2009)

I think the handle is shorter because of the mass of the head.

Good contest might be two splitters with mauls vs two guys feeding and operating a power splitter while eating quiche.


----------



## Bubbavh (Apr 23, 2009)

My brother just finished rebuilding an older Super Splitter he picked up for $100.  Holy crap is that thing fast!

here is a sample video.  I don't think 2 guys with monster mauls could keep up with this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ08...ficial&client=firefox&feature=player_embedded


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 23, 2009)

Bubbavh said:
			
		

> My brother just finished rebuilding an older Super Splitter he picked up for $100.  Holy crap is that thing fast!
> 
> here is a sample video.  I don't think 2 guys with monster mauls could keep up with this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ08...ficial&client=firefox&feature=player_embedded



It alomost looks to good to be true. I'd like to try one out or a demo at a show. The one your brother has, have you seen it operate? How much to rebuild?


----------



## SmokinPiney (Apr 23, 2009)

My dad's had one ever since i can remember! I use to try and swing that sucker as a kid and get my butt handed to me. One day it just dissapeared and we didnt find it until a yr later! It was buried under a pile of pine our buddy dropped off haha. Now we have two of em!


----------



## Bubbavh (Apr 23, 2009)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Bubbavh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've used it with him and plan on borrowing it real soon.  It is the fastest splitter I've ever used.  He doesn't have the table like the one in the video, but it may be in the works.

It only cost  about $50 to get it going again.  The guy thought the motor was bad (5hp Honda) it wasn't...  carb just needed a good cleaning and some new drive belts and a muffler.  It works off 2 big flywheels and the ram is gear driven.  

Just keep your hands clear cause it moves fast!


----------



## Bspring (Apr 24, 2009)

I used that maul as a kid and am still using it 25 years later as my first choice.


----------



## drdoct (Apr 24, 2009)

I went out and got one at tractor supply.  I thought it would just explode the rounds like others here say.  It isn't any better than my 8lb plain jane maul.  All of the hand tools suck compared to a hydraulic or power splitter.  I realize we're all Paul Bunyan wannabes but most of my wood has crotches in them.  Scroungers don't get lots of straight oak with no limbs for the first 60 feet.  It just doesn't happen.  We get 30" rounds that have 5 branches jutting out from them.  Go ahead and split that with the monster maul.  I tried.  After about the 20th time swinging that into the first round I had to quit or pass out.  It's all so silly.  If you are looking for the easy way to split then go ahead and buy a splitter.  Once you bite the bullet and do it, the price you paid will seem low after the first few times you use it.  Seriously.  I'm not saying everyone here is liars, please don't misunderstand what I'm saying.... The monster maul didn't do the job I had bought it for.  I personally like the little maul over it because I can get more speed.  If anyone is in the south Atlanta area and wants to take up a race between a monster maul and a hydraulic splitter then feel free to let me know.  I've still got a ton of wood to split and stack and a contest seems like a good way to get others to do my work for me ;-).


----------



## meathead (Apr 24, 2009)

drdoct said:
			
		

> The monster maul didn't do the job I had bought it for.



Maybe something is wrong with the motor...

AKA

It 'aint the chariot, it's the horse. 

In all seriousness, do they still sell genuine monster mauls? Biggest I've seen on the market is a 14 pounder with, as others have mentioned, a short handle. I have one of the originals, just like the one in the OP's pick but with a little less of the orange paint left on it, and it wouldn't weigh in at 14lbs if you cut off the handle and put it on Jenny Craig for a month.


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 24, 2009)

meathead said:
			
		

> drdoct said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

The amateur always blames his tools.


----------



## drdoct (Apr 25, 2009)

Motor could definitely be tuned up.  I just fell for the whole posts about how awesome this hand splitter is and how awesome that axe is and how the wood just cringes in it's sight.  Sure lots of straight wood splits easily, but it wasn't that wood that I got it for.  If you're a hand splitter who is looking for an easier way to split wood then I'm saying don't keep buying different mauls and axes.... just buy the darned splitter and get it over with.  It's just that all these Fiskar/mega maul/whatever new hand tool posts seem to make it as if the tool will make it all easier and faster than a hydraulic splitter.  Heck it almost stacks it's self!  Why I just got finished splitting and stacking 10 cords by hand all the while typing here on hearth.com.  I'll say it again.  All Paul Bunyon types will want to avert their eyes as I try to do my public service for the rest.  IF YOU ARE HAND SPLITTING AND LOOKING FOR AN EASIER SOLUTION THEN JUST BUY THE HYDRAULIC SPLITTER, IT'S COST WILL SEEM LIKE NOTHING AFTER YOU SPLIT A FEW CORDS.


----------



## hoot gibson (Apr 26, 2009)

i read alot of this but not all , i just found it . i have a friend ,( yes i do) she is 53 years old and has been splitting wood with her monster maul since im thinking she said , 1980.   she said it weighs 20 lbs , and  i beleve her . hoot


----------



## DBoon (Apr 26, 2009)

I love this thread.  I hope it goes on forever.   Pretty soon, someone will compose a folk tale of a large lumberman with a Monster Maul splitting more wood than a guy with a newfangled hydraulic splitter. 

I have a Monster Maul also - the "real one" (at least not the TSC variety).  Bought it at a local hardware store about 10 years ago.  I don't use it as much anymore, but I liked it.  I also have a Fiskars-style splitter.  I like that too.  I also use a hydraulic splitter.  I like that too. 

I split big rounds with the hydraulic splitter when they are green.  That is great - it takes the big wet stuff that can be heard to split and makes it smaller and allows faster seasoning/drying.  

Then, during the winter season, I'll take the quarter splits (some 10-12" on a side) and split them smaller with the Fiskars-style splitter.  I have a small stove, and the splits can't be big.  I like doing the hand splitting since it gives me exercise in the wintertime when I am less likely to be getting it.  Also, it keeps my shoulder muscles in good shape (necessary due to some old shoulder injuries).  Sometimes, I'll still break out that Monster Maul to split a really tough piece.  

Note: never use a Monster Maul while standing on grass. One time, I was splitting with that thing and my foot moved ever so slightly when the Maul was overhead, and I had a nice (luckily minor) groin muscle pull to show for it.  Lesson learned.


----------

